# Lizards > General Geckos >  Tokay Gecko Help?

## Pyth0nParalyze

Yesterday I adopted a Tokay Gecko off of craigslist... it's a beautiful female who's only about a year old or so... she appears to be fine but the previous owner told us that she hasn't been eating any of her crickets for the past couple days...

I'm a little concerned because this is the most DOCILE Tokay i've handled so far... not to say that it isn't a good thing to have a docile Tokay but the one my fiancee's brother has is downright aggressive and ALWAYS alert... this one is rather calm and I want to say almost a little sluggish... i'm not sure if Tokays shed but there's a little flaky white skin by her nostrils...

The previous owner's tank was set up nice, but I noticed that it was a little unclean (water not changed, water spots on side of tank, droppings in the soil)... right now I have her in a 10 gal tank with 60-70% humidity, and have been constantly misting three times daily...

There's not much I found on the internet when it comes to health problems with Tokays, hopefully somebody here will be able to help me out............

----------


## Pyth0nParalyze

Anyone???  :Sad: 

I'll take links if you've got'em... I haven't really found anything on google so far that looks promising, but if anyone has some good links even, let me know!

----------


## wilomn

What are your temps?

Do you suppose some research prior to your "rescue" would have been prudent?

Detail you set up, pics included if possible.

----------


## Pyth0nParalyze

Temps between 90-95 degrees... we have both a heating pad and a heating lamp.

Humidity fluctuates between 60-70%. It's a 10 gallon glass tank with a mesh screen top, we cover 1/2 the side with a damp cloth towel and the other side we have a 50 watt heat lamp. There's a shallow dish of water (mainly for humidity purposes underneath the heat light), some plastic plants, some rocks, I believe the substrate is some sort of mulch-type... also some rocks and a hide at the bottom of the tank given to us by the previous owner.

I'm not sure if the crickets fed by the PO (previous owner) were gut-loaded... as far as we were told the PO said that it's been great and nothing has been going on before it stopped eating her crickets... the PO was pretty brief with health concerns or anything about its habitat... if there happens to be something wrong I certainly would have liked to know about it beforehand, but the PO just kept saying things were fine...

There's no runny mucous around its mouth or nose... just lethargy if anything... and excessive licking of water droplets around the tank...

----------


## akaangela

How often are your misting the cage?  What is your humidity?  I would offer a mouse pinky and see what she dose.  If she doesn't eat it then wait a  few days.   Make sure she has enough hides to feel comfortable.  What are you using for substrate?  Do you have anything in the tank for her to climb on?  My tokay likes to hide in his upside down flower pot (It has a hole in the center for him to come and go).   Also try covering the tank and give her some privacy.

----------


## Pyth0nParalyze

> How often are your misting the cage?  What is your humidity?  I would offer a mouse pinky and see what she dose.  If she doesn't eat it then wait a  few days.   Make sure she has enough hides to feel comfortable.  What are you using for substrate?  Do you have anything in the tank for her to climb on?  My tokay likes to hide in his upside down flower pot (It has a hole in the center for him to come and go).   Also try covering the tank and give her some privacy.


We mist 2-4 times a day, depending on how the humidity is going in the tank itself. Yesterday the humidity was between 60-70% but we've got it to a constant 70% right now...

There is a hide that was given to us by the PO, but we haven't seen her go in it yet. I'm not sure of the exact name of the substrate, the PO didn't give us the name, but it looks like very fine and thin mulch-type soil. We have a piece of branch for climbing, but she usually just hangs out vertically on the sides of the tank itself...

I'll try to cover the tank and see if that works... we keep the tank in its own little "critter corner" of our house where our other tanks are, and its generally pretty dark as it is... but i'll see if that helps any....

I'll keep posted on its apetite...

----------


## Pyth0nParalyze

So unfortunately, our Tokay Gecko happens to have internal parasites.  :Sad:  We have been doing all we can to keep the maintenance of its tank in near perfect condition, but noticed that its droppings are rather caked along the edges of its vent and it has absolutely NO appetite whatsoever. We scheduled an appointment these coming couple of days to take it in, so I guess that's what's been up with our little Tokay. I'm worried for the fact that it seems pretty severe. Guess we learned our lessons to research more in-depth next time when adopting reptiles off of craigslist.  :Sad:

----------


## adrenalinejunkie

Make sure you remove him from the room with the rest of the reptiles to try and stop the spread...might be too late though.

You should quarantene any new animal if you have others in the house.

----------


## Buttons

> Make sure you remove him from the room with the rest of the reptiles to try and stop the spread...might be too late though.
> 
> You should quarantene any new animal if you have others in the house.


This thread was 3 months old....  :Wink:

----------


## akaangela

since it was already brought up.  How is the tokay?

----------


## waltah!

> since it was already brought up.  How is the tokay?


http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91060

----------


## dr del

> I'm so glad to hear that you were able to save him! He is beautiful and i'm glad you're bringing him back to optimal health!
> 
> As for craigslist, yeah, I would advise anyone looking on there for reptiles and the such to do a *thorough* screening of the people you're buying from. We bought a Tokay Gecko for $50, set-up and all, and when we thought we got a sweet deal, the Tokay had internal parasites all along (in which the lady failed to mention, and it was also our fault that we didn't do our research and question further), and it was so infested that it ended up dying anyway.  
> 
> I used to like craigslist in the very beginning, but now I can't even stand to go on there, just between looking at unhealthy animals, people wanting quick cash, or fighting over pit-bulls.

----------

